# So I built a makeshift....



## Elliot Jansen (Dec 12, 2008)

DIY Drying machine similar to the one stickied in the DIY forum..  My ? is if I run it outside in the shed during our winter months here, will the buds lose unwanted plant material faster because they will be surrounded by circulating freezing dry air.  I also have read on a few different threads that freezing buds makes them more potent any truth to this..


----------



## King Bud (Dec 12, 2008)

Depending on your area, humidity can still be high in the winter.

What do you mean exactly by unwanted plant material?

Drying removes the moisture (water) in the bud. This should happen faster at a hot temperature, and slower at a cold temperature.

Haven't read anything about freezing buds


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Dec 12, 2008)

Unwanted Plant Material = Chlorophyll and such.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 12, 2008)

post some pics of the drying machine really want to see. I concur with king bud. If you dry it in the dark for about a week the chlorophyll will break down and the bud wont be so harsh. I usually hang them in my flower box with the fans on and the lights off since its light Prof


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 12, 2008)

Freezing may cause trichomes to loosen and fall off or rupture like a beer bottle left in the freezer, especially if you handle it while frozen, so that would lessen the potency.  I can't see any way that freezing could make it more potent. Did you read that on these MJ forums?


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Dec 13, 2008)

I put up my dry box in the DIY section for those who would like to see it..


----------

